# Offtopic Internetbetrug auf Quoka.de



## Martin'' (3 Mai 2015)

...nun hat er das (auf Quoka gelöschte) Markenteil auf markt.de im Angebot. (


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2015)

Hallo Martin,
Deine Bemerkungen über den ominösen Abieter unbekannter Ware sind hier vollkommen überflüssig.
Da du keinerlei Angaben über den Anbieter noch über die Ware machst, kann keiner deine Hinweise nachvollziehen und verwirren so nur und stiften eher Unfrieden.
Entweder du schreibst Klartext um was es geht oder unterlässt derartige Texte hier.


----------



## Martin'' (4 Mai 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> Deine Bemerkungen über den ominösen Abieter unbekannter Ware sind hier vollkommen überflüssig.
> Da du keinerlei Angaben über den Anbieter noch über die Ware machst, kann keiner deine Hinweise nachvollziehen und verwirren so nur und stiften eher Unfrieden.
> Entweder du schreibst Klartext um was es geht oder unterlässt derartige Texte hier.



Hallo BenTigger,

jetzt verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr???
Aber ich will Dir versuchen zu folgen:

Hier was man über den Anbieter weiß:
Name: keiner angegeben
Auf Q. angem. seit: 21.03.2015
PLZ: 20097 und 25335 (jew. mehrmals)

Bis auf die PLZ wird das niemand helfen. Und über die Masche sagt das auch nichts.

Ich denke wenn man möglichst viele Maschen beschreibt (also auch die hier von mir vorgefundene), steigt die wahrscheinlich, daß diese erkannt werden.

So und nun noch zu der Ware:
Es wurden insgesamt 4 versch. Hilleberg-Zelte angeboten, max. 2 Jahre alt, super Zustand und teils unter 50% des Neupreises. Solche Schnäppchen gibt es eigentlich nicht ...sie sind aber sehr verlockend.
Überweisen sollte man da stets zw. 400 u. 500 EUR.

Es war zudem ein Muster quer durch die versch. Annoncen zu erkennen - aber das hatte ich ja längst beschrieben.

PS: Einen Schreiber hier, der sehr gerne auf (vermeintl.) Betrugsmaschen hingewesen hatte, hast Du nun übrigens vergrault - ich unteralsse jegl. Texte nun hier. Und Tschüss.
(Das geht nur gegen obigen Post von Dir, gegen die anderen hier gibt es nichts einzuwenden.)

Martin


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2015)

Tja Martin,

Nur mit Aussagen, "He da ist einer der bei Quoka verdächtige Ware mit verschiedenen Postleitzahlen anbietet", kannst du niemanden warnen.
Und hier ist kein Portal um Anbieterplattformen generell schlecht zu machen. 
Denn das war bisher nur aus deinen Nachrichten herauszulesen.
Deine bisherigen Nachrichten ergaben den Tenor, alles angebotene bei Quoka kann Betrug sein. 
Das sind aber Aussagen, die wir hier nicht wünschen.

Erst deine letzte Nachricht, ergibt zumindest für andere User, die nach Hilberg Zelten suchen und dabei auf eine der genannten Postleitzahlen suchen den Hinweis, etwas vorsichtiger mit dem Angebot zu sein.
Nur so kann man andere User warnen.

Allgemeine Aussagen, wie da ist einer, der Ware mit vielen verschiedenen Postleitzahlen anbietet, sind Nonsens und nur für die Mülltonne geeignet.

Um es mal ganz Hart zu sagen:



> PS: Einen Schreiber hier, der sehr gerne auf (vermeintl.) Betrugsmaschen hingewesen hatte, hast Du nun übrigens vergrault - ich unteralsse jegl. Texte nun hier. Und Tschüss.
> (Das geht nur gegen obigen Post von Dir, gegen die anderen hier gibt es nichts einzuwenden.)



Wenn sich deine Teilnahme und Hinweise nur mit derart allgemeinen und nichtssagenden Beiträgen begnügen sollte, ist keiner traurig, wenn von dir keine weiteren Beiträge kommen.



> Hier was man über den Anbieter weiß:
> Name: keiner angegeben
> Auf Q. angem. seit: 21.03.2015
> PLZ: 20097 und 25335 (jew. mehrmals)
> ...



Das jedoch sind Beiträge, die sehr wilkommen sind, da wir und andere User danach forschen   und bei Nachfragen warnend reagieren können.
Sowas ist hier gern gesehen, da es das ist was das Forum erreichen möchte.
Fakten sammeln, die dazu dienen, andere vor Fettnäpfchen zu warnen.

Überlege dir das Ganze mal aus der Sicht.

Ich hatte mehrmals um mehr Infos gebeten, die du aber nicht geben wolltest.
Dann wundere dich bitte nicht, das du in die Ecke der Trolle gestellt wirst, die den Anschein erwecken, nur einen Betreiber (hier z.B. Quoka) selbst schaden zu wollen.
Aber dafür ist unser Forum nicht da und wir sind nicht bereit, sowas zu unterstützen.

Und du wirst es nicht glauben, die Postleitzahlen sind mir bekannt. Einmal Hamburg und das andere mal Elmshorn.

Da ich sowohl in Hamburg wie auch Glückstadt tätig bin, liegt das in meinem Bereich.
Da hätte man mal was arrangieren können.
Ich wäre durchaus bereit gewesen, da vorbei zu fahren und den Typen mal zu begutachten, wenn er zu einer persönlichen Übergabe bereit gewesen wäre.
Das hatte ich quasi schon mal angeboten, wo du dann aber komisch reagiert hast und so das erste mal den Trollverdacht erwecktest.

Langes schreiben kurzer Sinn, hier ist Nonsens meist unerwünscht, auch wenn ich grad mal viel davon tippte


----------



## Martin'' (6 Mai 2015)

@BenTigger 

a) Wüsste ich nicht wo ich Quoka angegriffen hätte. Von Quoka hatte ich nur geschrieben, daß diese auf meine Meldung hin die Anzeige offensichtlich rausgenommen haben - und das ist ja nicht negativ.

b) Finde ich es nicht ok Namen, Mailadressen, Daten über die man evtl. auf jemand schließen kann zu veröffentlichen in Zusammenhang mit einem Verdacht der sich noch nicht hochgradig erhärtet hat.
Und das war eben bei mir anfangs noch nicht gegeben.

Ich denke da hast auch Du etwas überreagiert.
Vor allem sehe ich keinen (durch mich) angerichteten Schaden ...selbst wenn meine Beiträge hätten von Beginn an informativer sein können (aus Deiner Sicht).


----------



## BenTigger (6 Mai 2015)

a) Du hast nicht geschrieben Quoka ist ..... 
sondern: da ist einer der auf Quoka immer wieder Sachen anbietet die dubios sind und stellst damit alle Anbieter in Generalverdacht und verunsicherst die Käufer.

b) keiner verlangte Mailadressen und Klarnamen im Beitrag, das ist hier eh nicht erlaubt. 
Aber der Hinweis mit den Postleitzahlen und der angebotenen Ware wäre von Anfang an besser gewesen.

c) Ich habe nie behauptet, das du Schaden angerichtet hast, sondern deine Beiträge waren so nichtssagend, das sie überfüssig war.
Das Überflüssige störte, wie auch jetzt diese Diskussion, den Informationsablauf.

Für mich ist das nun EOT. Weitere Beiträge dazu werde ich dann aussortieren, um das dann hier nicht wieter ausufern zu lassen.


----------



## Martin'' (6 Mai 2015)

Wollen wir hier weiter noch kniefieseln und (ich frag mich gerade) soll ich mir weiter Vorwürfe von Dir anhören?

Hallo? Ich stelle alle Quoka-Nutzer unter generalverdacht und die Überschrift über diesem Forum lautet
"Internetbetrug auf Quoka.de"???

Nee, Du ...ich hab Deine Unterstellungen langsam leid.

> "keiner verlangte Mailadressen und Klarnamen im Beitrag, das ist hier eh nicht erlaubt. 
Aber der Hinweis mit den Postleitzahlen und der angebotenen Ware wäre von Anfang an besser gewesen."

Wenn ich "Hilleberg" und "20097" angegeben hätte und einer hätte das in eine Suchmaschine eingegeben, wäre man zum Zeitpunkt meiner ersten Posts auf die entspr. Annonce gestoßen. Genau das wollte ich (noch) nicht, da es noch nicht eindeutig als Betrug für mich einzuordnen war. Ist doch so schwer nicht zu verstehen, oder?

> "sondern deine Beiträge waren so nichtssagend, das sie überfüssig war."

Tja, der "Allwissende" kann das natürlich für alle "vorentscheiden" und der "Allmächtige" das nun auch genrne aussortieren.
Ich sortiere dann diese Seite auch aus ...oder schreib mal wo einen Erfahrungsbericht darüber ...vielleicht )


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2015)

Hallo Martin,



> Hallo? Ich stelle alle Quoka-Nutzer unter generalverdacht und die Überschrift über diesem Forum lautet
> "Internetbetrug auf Quoka.de"???



Wenn du mal die Beiträge vor deinem ersten gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass dort steht "User xyz aus Ort" hat das und das gemacht. Nie wurde geschrieben, Quoka berteibt Internetbetrug.

Du jedoch schreibst: einer stellt da was rein, was ich für unlauter halte.
Keine Identifikation, was das sein könnte, so dass du damit alle User unter Generalverdacht stellst.

Wenn du nur einen Verdacht hast aber nicht sicher bist, dann WARTE bis du dir sicher bist und schreibe ERST DANN solche Beiträge und nicht schon vorher irgendwelche Seifenblasentexte, die bei genauer Betrachtung sofort zerplatzen....

Du begreifst es nicht,
wir legen die Regeln fest was wann wo geschrieben wird und müssen darauf achten, dass nicht WIR von einem Rechtsanwalt eine Abmahnung bekommen, weil ein User sich nicht an die Regeln hält.

Normalerweise reicht bei 99,99% der User dann ein kleiner Hinweis und es reicht.
0,01% halten sich jedoch für was besonderen und sind uneinsichtig. Dann entsteht solch ein langer Sermon wie hier...

Besonders uneinsichtige User werden dann auch besonders behandelt.

Ich habe dich zu keinem Zeitpunkt herabwürdigend behandelt, doch du reagierst höchst beleidigt wenn es nicht nach deinem Willen geht und wirst dann persönlich.


> Tja, der "Allwissende" kann das natürlich für alle "vorentscheiden" und der "Allmächtige" das nun auch genrne aussortieren.



Ja, dann greifen wir eben anders durch.

Von mir aus kannst du gerne einen "Erfahrungsbericht" schreiben.
Nur sei dann so Fair und setze den Link zu diesem Wortwechsel dazu.


----------

